# What do you all think???



## schlarmanm1 (Nov 15, 2008)

as i have mentioned before i am building my own cage with a second level. The bottom floor is where im going to put his bucket wheel, Pvc tubes, Igloo, toys, and its going to have a liner as a bedding. For the second level its going to be natural with logs rocks and a cave to hide in. What do you all think of these logs, and caves. 
Cave 
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.j ... Id=2752585

rock/hiding place
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.j ... Id=2752712

log
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.j ... Id=2752710

tree
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.j ... 9&keepsr=0

i already have a few rocks from my pet snake when i was younger and also i was thinking of a Rock food dish to use for water for the top floor. what do you all think of the items above?


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I think they look fine safety-wise (except I'm not sure about the fake foliage) but, if they are meant to give the hedgie a place to hide/sleep, are too small.


----------



## schlarmanm1 (Nov 15, 2008)

Im not going to be ordering anything off line im going to go to petsmart first and see what they have at there store. I dont want to order a cave and it not big enough for him to get into.


----------



## Amelia (Nov 27, 2008)

to be honest it doesnt really look like he would be able to hide in any of those things but they might be nice decorations. i have seen some decent "natural" looking things at petsmart though that you might be able to use as an alternative to the things you posted.


----------



## schlarmanm1 (Nov 15, 2008)

Oh the things above are just examples. I plan on going there and getting everything after i build the cage. But that's basically what im looking for somthing like that. I do like the tree so i tihnk im going to buy that on line if i cant find it at there store. The cave i want to make sure is big enough so i plan to get that at petsmart or some other pet store as well as the rock/hiding spot for the reason i dont want the little one getting hurt on anything pointy. and the log (which is already in his cage and he loves It i dont know why) i already have as well as some rocks from the reptile section. Those are just exaples of what i want to do. I just need to pick a bedding for the top floor that is more natural.

The only reason why im even doing this is because he seems to like the log i have in his cage now and i some times put the rocks in his play pen when he is playing and he loves them. He also loves to play out side so thats what gave me the idea.


----------



## schlarmanm1 (Nov 15, 2008)

I picked up the stain today. I need to get the oak flooring im going to use for the bottom the cage. I have everything else with the exception of the wire that i will get when i get the flooring i also need to get coroplast. what do you all think of the stain http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=p ... 4-70012444

I like the dark walnut finish i think it will look good.


----------

